# Vista Firewall Service won't Start



## bmather9 (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been using Vista 32-bit since sometime around January on my custom built desktop. I'm running Vista 32-bit fully updated and I have been using remote desktop for a few years in XP and have successfully been using it in Vista until now. I was having problems connecting to my Vista PC via remote desktop when I noticed remote desktop was disabled. So I tried to re-enable it and was told that the rule for Remote Desktop could not be added to the firewall because it was not running. So I've tried to start the firewall in every way I know including starting the service manually. When I try to start the service I get the message: "Windows could not start the Windows Firewall on Local Computer. For more information, review the System Event Log. If this is a non-Microsoft service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code 5."

I installed the PC-tools firewall, but this didn't fix my remote desktop problem; I still can't enable it because the Vista Firewall still isn't running. 

Also on a side note I have also been hibernating my PC at night since I started using Vista, but now the hibernate option has disappeared from the shutdown menu. Any ideas how to get hibernation back?

I'm stumped on both of these issues so any help would be appreciated. 

Brett


----------



## bmather9 (Sep 14, 2007)

If anyone needs more info about my computer I would be glad to provide it, I just don't know what else would be useful. 

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## rlmesq (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been watching this thread for a while because I was having the same problem -- and, after finally getting it resolved, I thought I'd see if I could help you out.

A poster on another forum suggested doing an upgrade on Vista. (Yes, I realize you're fully updated.) Note that the upgrade will be disabled if you boot from the Vista DVD, so you have to start Vista normally, and run Setup from the root directory of the DVD.

As far as I can tell, the process didn't change any settings (including networking and my relocation of documents and the desktop to a separate partition). All program installs seem to be working fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jaross20 (Dec 5, 2008)

This worked for me when I had the same issue:

Go into the registry editor and browse to the following keys. You will need to set the permissions for the following account NT Service\MpsSvc. The correct value is below the location path.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Epoch

Query Value;Set Value

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy

Full Control;Read

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Defaults\FirewallPolicy

Full Control;Read
For the DHCP Client service, the issue may occur if the “NT Service\DHCP” account does not have the necessary permissions for the following keys:

Registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp
permission needed: Query value, Create value, Enumerate Subkeys, Notify, Read Control

Registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp\Configurations
permission needed: Full Control, Read

For the “Diagnostic Policy Service” service, the issue may occur when the account Trustedinstaller is missing the permissions for the key below:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DPS\Parameters

permission needed: Full Control, Read

--
Source: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/943996

Original Post: http://www.jasonross.name/2008/12/windows-vista-firewall/


----------

